# 57th Grammys: For your consideration -"Augment"



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey all,

When I'm not creating sampling libraries or writing soundtracks, I make electronic music under the name "zircon". This year for the 57th Grammys I've submitted my song AUGMENT to the BEST DANCE RECORDING category (under the ZIRCON alias.) It's a high-energy, driving electronic instrumental with a combination of really modern and aggressive sounds (think dubstep, complextro, electro house etc) with retro synths and an old-school video game-esque melody.

I hope you'll enjoy, and if you're a Grammy voting member, consider it when you receive your ballot!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2014)

You got spammed as when I listened, it told me my arrest record was online and they wanted me to pay them to remind me of those years I couldn't remember anything.

Sounds fine though, good luck.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2014)

Love the track man good luck! I'd vote if I could


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks fellas!


----------

